

Show HN: Ollert, a Trello Analysis Tool - larryprice
https://ollertapp.com

======
larryprice
Last year I built a web application called Ollert to help monitor some
information about Trello boards. This year I open-sourced it
([https://github.com/sep/ollert](https://github.com/sep/ollert)).

We're always looking for feedback and contributors to help make it better.
We've even considered monetizing it similar to Trello ($5/mo for Trello Gold,
which is primarily a vanity payment).

Although we've seen a gentle trickle of users find the site through organic
search and Twitter, I was curious to see if the good readers at HN had any
interest.

------
Ryanb58
I actually currently use this at work to help give my boss status updates on
what features I've yet to complete and such. #GoodStuff

------
__xtrimsky
I love Trello but I use it for myself (I don't share it with anyone else). I
am using it for personal projects and work. But I wouldn't be really
interested by a such analytic tool (probably because of my usage). Not really
information that would help me improve productivity.

